
Four Reasons Drugs Are Expensive, of Which Two Are False - refurb
http://www.forbes.com/sites/matthewherper/2015/10/13/four-reasons-drugs-are-expensive-of-which-two-are-false/print/
======
refurb
I actually work in the industry and this has to be one of the best overviews
that I've seen on drug pricing.

It does a great job explaining all the challenges that go into pricing
pharmaceuticals. This one quote rings very true to me:

 _I don’t know for sure, but I would guess that one can buy today, at rock
bottom generic prices, a set of small-molecule drugs that has greater medical
utility than the entire set available to anyone, anywhere, at any price in
1995._

It sucks having to pay high prices for a drug, but they don't last forever and
once they go generic, you get a great drug that only costs a fraction of the
value offered.

~~~
Zigurd
> _once they go generic, you get a great drug that only costs a fraction of
> the value offered_

Interesting take on free market competition from someone who probably sees
themselves as a firm believer in minimally regulated capitalism.

------
hga
tl;dr: There is no tl;dr (although skimming will be rewarded), it's _very_
complicated. Heck, even if you don't agree with all the author's judgments
about what aren't reasons, they still have to be considered.

~~~
kbenson
Agreed. I'm half-way through, and I haven't made up my mind on whether I
accept all his arguments, but it's well presented, well reasoned, and well
researched so far.

